# Looking at getting an 03...........got a few ?'s



## FinlayZJ (Jul 8, 2004)

I have found an 03, 6 sp performance package, 27K on the clock. I have a few concerns. 1: I've read alot of people having problems with the 6 speed in cars built in 02. What are you opinions. 2: Alot of tire wear problems on the front with cupping and Nissan saying to realign, but it does nothing. 3: Is the ride harshness that much worse on an 03 than 04? Some people say the 04's have a softer suspension? Is that true? And lastly, is there anything I should really look for when I check out this 03? Thanks, and hopefully i'll be able to post here alot more when I own one.


----------

